# How can I install POPTOP (PPTP) on FreeBSD 9.0



## ballen (May 29, 2012)

Hey all,

Just a quick question if I may, I'm new to FreeBSD but am absolutely loving the experience 

I've run into a slight issue and hoping someone can help put me right: basically I want to set up a PPTP server and after doing research on the internet and various tutorials for installing POPTOP on FreeBSD (admittedly for versions 7.4 and 8.2) but I've tried doing this on my newly installed FreeBSD 9.0 server but am getting the following error message:


```
poptop-1.3.4_2 is marked as broken: fails to build with new utmpx
```

After already searching the forums in the attempt to not duplicate posts etc, I managed to find this thread which also mentions someone having issues installing POPTOP: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29527&highlight=POPTOP

Can anyone explain how I can get around this, I'd prefer to install a PPTP server as opposed to changing for OpenVPN or L2TP etc. Or is my only option to either downgrade (re-install my server with FreeBSD 8.2 and then install POPTOP) or is there another option to enable me to install this port of FreeBSD 9.0?

Many thanks in advance,

Bobby


----------



## da1 (May 30, 2012)

Hmm, would that someone be me? 

For me, the fix came by updating the ports tree. As far as I remember, the "default" ports tree from the CD/DVD still has this BROKEN flag set but if you do a ports update, it's gone (fixed in the meantime).


----------



## ballen (May 30, 2012)

da1 said:
			
		

> Hmm, would that someone be me?
> 
> For me, the fix came by updating the ports tree. As far as I remember, the "default" ports tree from the CD/DVD still has this BROKEN flag set but if you do a ports update, it's gone (fixed in the meantime).



Yes da1, that was you  - I did manage to work it out last night after posting but I couldn't update my post at the time as it hadn't been 'approved', I too manage to get it working by grabbing the latest ports snapshot by running this command:-

[CMD=]portsnap fetch extract[/CMD]

Then ran the [CMD=]make install[/CMD] again in the [CMD=]/usr/ports/net/poptop/[/CMD] directory again and then all went smoothly 

I now just have a one final thing to work out, which is whenever I connect to the server (using PPTP) I get an error message:


```
CTRL: Ignored a SET LINK INFO packet with real ACCMs!
```

Which I'm now just looking into. I guess this is something to do with my config, although the Windows 7 machine seems to be connected just fine :S - I'll work it out eventually I guess


----------



## da1 (May 30, 2012)

Glad to head it's working.

PS: use [cmd=] (equal sign after the "d" and before the "]") and not `in your post ;).`


----------

